#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Инфа по Будде Ваджрадхаре

## Алексей Белый

Что можно почитать? Не могу ничего путного найти.

----------


## Aion

Будда Ваджрадхара

----------

